# Meat Labeling



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More on the recent trade rulings and the resulting labeling changes.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/us-repeals-meat-labeling-law-after-trade-rulings-against-it-naa-associated-press/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Another good read. Thanks Mike.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Canada & Mexico must not have much pride in their meat.Why should it bother them if it had their flag on the label?

And I doubt the average consumer looks at the label anyway.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It is more of a stigma that made 100% in the U.S. is better. We have always raised and processed Mexican calves as American beef. Our feed lots finish a lot of Canadian yearlings and process them here. They have also been labeled as U.S. No one paid any attention to the country of birth as long as they were partially raised and slaughtered here.

From what I have read, we were docking Mexican calves 30 cents per lb. because they had to be permanently identified and kept separate. Not sure how much it was costing Canadian beef per head.

Mexican, Canadian and U.S. cattle could not be processed together. Just caused a major pain.

I can see where the northern border states wanted COOL because they are in direct competition with Canadian beef.

I can see where the stocker operations dependent on grazing Mexican calves saw their livelihood at risk.

I can see stockers, feedlots and packers not wanting to keep cattle separate.

I can not see an easy solution unless it is voluntary labeling.

I do not want to be forced to chip my calves before I can sell them.

From: http://www.countryoforiginlabeling.info/Newsreleases/081508_OSUPeel.doc.pdf

*Records maintained in the course of normal conduct of business may serve as*

*verification. Animals that are part of a National Animal Identification System (NAIS)-*

*compliant or other recognized official identification system may use the animal*

*identification (ID) to verify origin claims.*


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

It was never about the "country of origin" anyway... it was all about FORCING all the ranchers into adopting "premise ID's" and about big agribiz making millions selling RFID chips and eartags to ranchers forced to use them to "prove" their cattle were indeed born in the US... and of course more agribiz's making more millions keeping all the records and everything, as well as profiting off all that information being available to determine exactly what the supply was and where it was in the chain at any given moment...

Any yahoo with a scanner could ride by your farm and scan every head of cattle you had on the place, cows, bulls, and calves, or stockers or anything else, by the RFID chips in/on them... including the gubmint or industry people...

THAT was what it was all about...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> It was never about the "country of origin" anyway... it was all about FORCING all the ranchers into adopting "premise ID's"


I agree.

Unless we used the NAIS system all cattle had to be kept separate with records on each animal.

Also from the link in my previous post:

Of course, if a producer has animals with different origins, those

animals should be segregated by origin group with appropriate records to account for

each origin group unless they are part of an NAIS-compliant or other individual animal

ID program to track animals.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://consumerist.com/2016/01/05/black-angus-burgers-sold-at-walmart-may-contain-pieces-of-wood/

Make mewant to start shopping @ Wally world.... Nope!


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Wally World is evidently looking into a niche market, probably the tree hugger/thinking about becoming a vegan person. It's all about choice. "You can have your tree and eat a tree at the same time?"
Or possibly they are using a similar business model that has gotten huge publicity for Ole Chipotle, oh wait.......
Or maybe they are following the scented candle industry......"I love that fresh pine scent in my bacon burger!"
Thank God we raise our own food for the family. When I have wood in my food, it's usually sawdust after a day on the Woodmizer. Nothing like some extra seasoning.


----------

